# Strange things going on.. Is she cheating???



## acerrecas (Jul 20, 2016)

So... i told my wife that il be coming home late from work, but i was aloud to go home early. So i fort id suprise her. So i came home crept inside!! everything was quiet....

i can here mumbling coming from our room, so i went upstairs, very slowly, now theres a tiny hole in the door...i looked inside and???

there was a guy lying on the bed. fully cothed, my wife was wearing jeans fully cothed also.....now heres the strange part....She was facing him, his arms were under her shins? and her knees either side of his head..and she was sitting on his face???? with her jeans? 

i was shaking in anger....and wobbling at the same time huffing and puffing, i didnt go in the room i crept back downstairs, and got out the house, and got in my car.....

i waitied for about 30 min then he came out of my house, i went afetr about 5 min...and my wife was just normal?

now im gona cut the story short...but ive catched her 3 more times with different blokes sitting on there faces? ok so theres no sex going on? but it seems to me its some sort of a fantasy for guys?

how should i...confront her? what shall i say to her? would you say this is cheating? is this even normal behaviour? the only reason i havent said anything yet. Is because, i want to know if sex is involved and it seems like it isnt..............


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Your story sounds very familiar, very similar to @HurtDude's story. He turned out to be a faker.

But if you are for real, rather than worry if they had sex, don't you want to know who this guy is and what the heck was he doing in your bedroom with your wife?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

acerrecas said:


> So... i told my wife that il be coming home late from work, but i was aloud to go home early. So i fort id suprise her. So i came home crept inside!! everything was quiet....
> 
> i can here mumbling coming from our room, so i went upstairs, very slowly, now theres a tiny hole in the door...i looked inside and???
> 
> ...


I have advice I can give you, but I like to make it country specific.

Without giving away too many details, where in the world are you?


----------



## straightshooter (Dec 27, 2015)

Also wondering where on earth you are.

So you have at least three or four times found strange men IN YOUR HOME aLONE with your wife and you are actually asking if vyou should confront her????????

WHAT DO YOU THINK YOU SHOULD DO??????

I see only two choices
(1) walk in on her the next time so she cannot deny anything instead of running away. I mean she ain't making it difficult for you to catch her if you have caught her multiple times already.
(2) accept what she is doing with no explanation and then you do not need to waste anyone's time asking the obvious.

Should you choose option 1, you might get some good advice. If you choose option 2, have fun playing ostrich.


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

@brooklynAnn



> But if you are for real, rather than worry if they had sex, don't you want to know who this guy is and what the heck was he doing in your bedroom with your wife?


He was very clear about - his wife was sitting on different guys faces but not having sex so it could all be perfectly innocent.


----------



## straightshooter (Dec 27, 2015)

OK, I'll bite.

How is it innocent to have strange men into the marital home WITHOUT telling her husband, and have them sitting on her face in the bedroom.
If you find that "normal" behavior for a married woman, I love to hear this explanation.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

You obviously need to need to make an emergency journey to the furniture store.

Your poor wife just needs a chair...or a bean bag.

But seriously. I'd get police involved, they find a dead guy in your bed suffocated you could go to jail. I think it's called suffocatus bigbuttsitonfacide. 2 years maximum sentence...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

BobSimmons said:


> You obviously need to need to make an emergency journey to the furniture store.
> 
> Your poor wife just needs a chair...or a bean bag.
> 
> But seriously. I'd get police involved, they find a dead guy in your bed suffocated you could go to jail. I think it's called suffocatus bigbuttsitonfacide. 2 years maximum sentence...


Or Jeanicide?

I think OP is either in the British Isles or perhaps Australasia.


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

Nice try. A man see's his wife sitting on another man's face and he creeps back downstairs and sneaks out of the house? Yeah...again...nice try.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

LucasJackson said:


> Nice try. A man see's his wife sitting on another man's face and he creeps back downstairs and sneaks out of the house? Yeah...again...nice try.


Of course he did! Internal references in his post indicate to me that he is probably British.

And of course he would not have addressed the man who was with his wife in the bedroom and would have left the scene as quickly as he did!

As they had not been introduced he would have felt socially awkward addressing his wife's friend. :rofl:

And if anyone believes that explanation, I have been authorised to sell London's Tower Bridge...


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Set it up by telling her you'll have to work late and will definitively not be back before X o'clock. Creep in as you did and if hopefully she's doing the dry hump on the guys face, walk in, face her, unzip your, whip it out, and let her....you know the rest. If you can, video the action and sent it to us for evaluation as to the severity of the cheating.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

VladDracul said:


> Set it up by telling her you'll have to work late and will definitively not be back before X o'clock. Creep in as you did and if hopefully she's doing the dry hump on the guys face, walk in, face her, unzip your, whip it out, and let her....you know the rest. If you can, video the action and sent it to us for evaluation as to the severity of the cheating.


Best to do this, instead. Get some books, say: "Pardon me! I'll just get on with some reading whilst you are both busy!"


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Perfectly normal. My wife does this all the time. No worry mate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## acerrecas (Jul 20, 2016)

yup im from england. To be honest i could put a camera in there and show you guys but then again probably wont be a good idea... well ive been thinking about this all day....and there is someone from my work! who she dont know? i may get him to arrange, a session with her and get him to ask her questions...

as sad as it seems i typed up in google facesitting and there was a facesitting protest in london? theres videos on youtube, this is exackly the same position she does?

im thinking of just packing my bags without a word....


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

acerrecas said:


> yup im from england. To be honest i could put a camera in there and show you guys but then again probably wont be a good idea... well ive been thinking about this all day....and there is someone from my work! who she dont know? i may get him to arrange, a session with her and get him to ask her questions...
> 
> as sad as it seems i typed up in google facesitting and there was a facesitting protest in london? theres videos on youtube, this is exackly the same position she does?
> 
> im thinking of just packing my bags without a word....


You are right. A camera would not be a good idea.

Do you own or rent your property?

If you do just leave, would you have somewhere to go?

Are you legally married?

How close are you to her family?

And someone from your workplace?

That's a double betrayal.

Might it be worth challenging her on her wrongful and hurtful behaviour?

Find out why she does this facesitting, how she contacts her partners.

Also, get tested for STDs. You do not know what else she might have gotten up to.

And tell her you have had to get tested for STDs because you can on longer trust her.

Might be worth setting up a counselling session with Relate? Although goodness alone knows what the Relate counsellor would make of it? Oh! They have probably seen it all before.

Look, you need to face up to her. Don't just run off with your tail between your legs like a whipped cur! 

Be strong!


----------



## straightshooter (Dec 27, 2015)

Well bud, at least if you are THINKING about just leaving, it appears you have answered the question about "Is this cheating?"

Now the question is since you have already seen this up live and personal with your own eyes, what is setting it up again with a friend going to accomplish???? And then what???

You do not have to prove anythin g to anyone here. What you have to do is decide if you want to live with a woman who is cheating on you. Not real complicated.

Now answer to yourself the questions Matt just asked you in his last post and protect yourself legally BEFORE you confront her. Of course that is if you decide to stop playing this game of hide and seek with yourself.


----------



## rzmpf (Mar 11, 2016)

Sounds more like some strange cuckold fantasy. Who would catch his wife several times with a strange man in the marital bed and not confront them or at least take pictures through the (conveniently available) hole regardless if they are clothed or naked?

And now OP plans to set his wife up with a coworker/friend. Just smells like BS.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

You are invading your wife's privacy and not meeting her needs.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

For anyone doubting the veracity of any post, the report icon is over that way...

<<<<<<


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

rzmpf said:


> Sounds more like some strange cuckold fantasy. Who would catch his wife several times with a strange man in the marital bed and not confront them or at least take pictures through the (conveniently available) hole regardless if they are clothed or naked?
> 
> Removed due to stupidity on my part.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ask yourself this question, what would your wife do if you had strange women in your bedroom and you were alone together? Would that be acceptable to her? 

You might consider a hidden camera in your bedroom and if it happens again, ask her to explain.

Either way though, it's time to consider divorce.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> *You misread what he said.* _He said he caught her with a colleague from his workplace, someone who she was not supposed to know._


I think you misread MattMatt.

"well ive been thinking about this all day....and there is someone from my work! who she dont know? i may get him to arrange, a session with her and get him to ask her questions..."


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Rubix Cubed said:


> I think you misread MattMatt.
> 
> "well ive been thinking about this all day....and there is someone from my work! who she dont know? i may get him to arrange, a session with her and get him to ask her questions..."


I fixed my post. Sorry. Good spot.

OP do not do this. It is a silly idea.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

acerrecas said:


> S
> 
> how should i...confront her? what shall i say to her? would you say this is cheating? is this even normal behaviour? the only reason i havent said anything yet. Is because, i want to know if sex is involved and it seems like it isnt..............


Cheating just because you came home early and found her lying on your bed with some unknown man? Why would you even suspect that? Her behavior sounds perfectly normal to me.


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

acerrecas said:


> yup im from england. To be honest i could put a camera in there and show you guys but then again probably wont be a good idea... well ive been thinking about this all day....and there is someone from my work! who she dont know? i may get him to arrange, a session with her and get him to ask her questions...
> 
> as sad as it seems i typed up in google facesitting and there was a facesitting protest in london? theres videos on youtube, this is exackly the same position she does?
> 
> im thinking of just packing my bags without a word....


How can he ask questions if she's sitting on his face? Does she sit on your face?


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Do they have mechanical bull riding at the bars where you live. Maybe she's practicing riding. She had on the jeans. If she had on a cowgirl hat and boots, practicing and improving her bull riding skill is likely what she was doing.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Im having grave problems believing this story. 

For starters i cannot believe anyone would catch their wife sitting on another mans face in their bed and be such a wimp to quietly exit the house.

If you truly are legit i dont know whether to feel sorry for you or cry laughing as your clear inactions to confront this foul behavour have enabled her to continue this charade.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Sports Fan said:


> For starters i cannot believe anyone would catch their wife sitting on another mans face in their bed and be such a wimp to quietly exit the house.


Have you read SI lately?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I've heard of "FaceTime", but thought it was a form of cyber communication. 

I'm just a country boy, but I'm a thinkin that after that FIRST face-time session, I'd be asking some questions--- not the fourth. 

Why did you not go in and say "what the heck is going on here? Why is my wife sitting on your face?
Or. "Excuse me sir, but your face is between my wife's legs. Kindly remove it".
Or, after a few minutes, bang on the door and yell "geez man, are you going to bang her or not?
Or, "are you the plumber, or the pool guy??"
Or. "Honey, I'm home!!"
Or.... open the door and say "I thought we were having chicken for supper tonight, Wanda??? What gives??"

Just a few suggestions on what I might try. Then again, since this is obviously a sham, just finish your diatribe and move on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

However there are some people who have been trained by experts (expert abusers, that is) to take all sorts of nonsense from their spouse and to develop high levels of tolerance for their bad behaviour.

Hilary Clinton was an attractive women, a success in her own right, yet she allowed Bill to cheat on her numerous times. 

I knew of a another highly successful businesswoman whose husband abused and beat her for many years before she left him.

And there are many men and women who have spouses who have slowly and carefully changed the dynamic of the relationship until if they found he or she were cheating would be hard pressed to know what to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm sure there's a perfectly reasonable explanation for all of this.


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

sokillme said:


> Have you read SI lately?


The effeminization of western nations. It's really sickening.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Marc878 said:


> You are invading your wife's privacy and not meeting her needs.


That's the kind of bull**** you would get from a counselor


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

LucasJackson said:


> The effeminization of western nations. It's really sickening.


I don't know why you equate being a pushover to being feminine a woman, shouldn't put up with this bullsh1t either. No one should. I'm Irish, all the woman in my family would just as soon punch you in the mouth.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Lets try to come up with "legitimate" reasons as to why this guys wife would be sitting on some guy's face in their bedroom with her pants on.

1- She wants a random sampling of guys to tell her whether or not they can smell her pu$$y through her jeans because she's self conscious about what she perceives to be an offensive odor and she doesn't think her husband will be honest because he doesn't want to hurt her feelings.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes, you're correct mclane. Only logical explanation. Maybe she's just OCD about her smelliness.
Well done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

2- She's checking the quality of the jeans by rubbing them against the faces of random men to see if the seams hold up and she doesn't want to cause injury to her loving husband so she propositions random guys in the street who are desperate to get close to a real pu$$Y.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Hilary Clinton was an attractive women...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What? 



Are you out of your fvcking gourd?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

sokillme said:


> I don't know why you equate being a pushover to being feminine a woman, shouldn't put up with this bullsh1t either. No one should. I'm Irish, all the woman in my family would just as soon punch you in the mouth.


It appears there is a whole bizarre sub-culture of clothed facesitting gonig on.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Banned-It.45 said:


> What?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you out of your fvcking gourd?


Well, she had nice legs.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Well, she had nice legs.


Oh God....

You British dudes and your love for fat ankles...

Cankles man, she has cankles...

Don't you know that is why she only wears pant suits now? They could saw all the extra fat off those ankles and feed Somalia.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Banned-It.45 said:


> Oh God....
> 
> You British dudes and your love for fat ankles...
> 
> ...


What happened was when Bill was rude to Monica (to use an old British term, I heard he gave her a right mouthful sorry) Hilary "accidentally" showed a lot of thigh one time. I thought: "Nice legs!"


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

3- She was abducted by aliens who took her aboard their ship and implanted her with an alien embryo, and they transfer the embryo to new human hosts by sitting on their faces and the embryo diffuses slowly from the alien body through the jeans into the new human host. Clothing is necessary to slow the process to the proper level. I know that last part is a reach but you gotta work the jeans into it somehow.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

acerrecas said:


> im thinking of just packing my bags without a word....


Something tells me she might not notice. :surprise:


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

4- The wife is rather clumsy, and bumps into guys as she walks down the street. It just so happens on one or more occasions the contact was so great that the poor guy lost his car keys and he was looking for them in every possible spot.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

OP hasn't been back to post. Though he was on the site yesterday.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> OP hasn't been back to post. Though he was on the site yesterday.


They usually don't. It's part of the game. You light the fire and see how far it will spread with just one match.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Mclane said:


> They usually don't. It's part of the game. You light the fire and see how far it will spread with just one match.


Or like a chap I used to drink with.

One day he arrived back home early and found his wife being F**ked by his best friend on the floor of the lounge.

He was a big, tough chap, worked in a foundry with me and he was as hard as nails.

So, what did he do? He said nothing to his wife and his best friend and just went out for a long walk, leaving them to it.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Mclane said:


>


They remained married.

And as far as I know the affair continued for at least a period of time.

But I lost touch with the people I used to drink with in that pub when I moved across town.

I saw him in town the other day. He hasn't changed much in 25 years.

I still feel bad for him.


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

sokillme said:


> I don't know why you equate being a pushover to being feminine a woman, shouldn't put up with this bullsh1t either. No one should. I'm Irish, all the woman in my family would just as soon punch you in the mouth.


My kind of women. Still, look at young American males these days. They're the daughters we've always wanted.


----------



## acerrecas (Jul 20, 2016)

Well I spoke to her yesterday and just came out with it....which sparked huge argument and me going back to parents house.....

But basically she told me

she sits on mens and women's faces, it is a fetish, that seems to turn people on, having there face buried in the ass... with all the weight on top, and she arranges sessions for anyone who enjoys this..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Buy her a chair with a man's face chiseled on top. Problem solved.

Learn some carpentry, your wife will love it and you'll get some piece of mind.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Or be safe. Practice safe sex. You don't want some dude suffocating on your bed.

Buy some scuba gear, let the man wear it while he's being sat on, air passages clear, no fuss!!


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

elizabethking said:


> Love spell came out tremendously, I highly recommending robinson.buckler(AT)yahoo(DOT)com for whatever problems you are experiencing in your relationship. He is the real deal. his love spell is absolutely wonderful


Does robinson want his face sat on ? Why else would you post here ? To qualify he would need a certificate from his doctor confirming that he doesn't suffer from asthma or claustrophobia.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

acerrecas said:


> Well I spoke to her yesterday and just came out with it....which sparked huge argument and me going back to parents house.....
> 
> But basically she told me
> 
> ...


Oh, s**t!

*This is not good! *

Does she charge? Because if she does, you need to have her thrown out ASAP, or you need to leave.

*Because under UK law what she is doing would be considered to be providing a sexual service for money, I.E., prostitution and you would be guilty of Living off Immoral Earnings.*

You need to consult a solicitor as soon as you can.

And do arrange for an STD test (your doctor will advise on this, it's probably the local hospital's GUM clinic) in case she offers other services on the side. Sorry.


----------



## KillerClown (Jul 20, 2016)

acerrecas said:


> Well I spoke to her yesterday and just came out with it....which sparked huge argument and me going back to parents house.....
> 
> But basically she told me
> 
> ...


It was the first thing that came to my mind but didn't want to say it for fear of being exposed for the pervert that I am.

Agree w/ Matt. Solicitor and STD test.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

KillerClown said:


> It was the first thing that came to my mind but didn't want to say it for fear of being exposed for the pervert that I am.
> 
> Agree w/ Matt. Solicitor and STD test.


Finding out that the love of your life is a call girl or whatever term you want to use is a shock. BTDT, oh, look! There's my f**king t-shirt!

(This was my first LTR girlfriend, the one who was bisexual.)


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

acerrecas said:


> Well I spoke to her yesterday and just came out with it....which sparked huge argument and me going back to parents house.....
> 
> But basically she told me
> 
> she sits on mens and women's faces, it is a fetish, that seems to turn people on, having there face buried in the ass... with all the weight on top, and she arranges sessions for anyone who enjoys this..


She's covering for the aliens.


----------



## straightshooter (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, now you have your answer.

Either she is very disturbed or is a brilliant business woman.

But in answer to your original question, she is cheating and it appears she ain't going to stop.

Time for you to lower the boom I think. it would be bad enough if she was doing this somewhere else, but in your own home is more than enough disrespect right there.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Is your home owned or rented? If rented, is it a private let or from the council or a housing trust?


----------

